# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Siete productos vegetales peruanos lograrían acceso a mercados extranjeros este año

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Se levantarían barreras fitosanitarias.*  *Lima, jul. 29 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) informó que este año planea abrir al menos cuatro mercados internacionales para siete productos peruanos de origen vegetal.  
Entre los países que levantarán las barreras fitosanitarias para los productos peruanos están China, Chile, México y Estados Unidos, señaló el director de Sanidad Vegetal del Senasa, Gustavo Mostajo. 
Detalló que los productos peruanos a beneficiarse son los espárragos con destino a China, así como la palta, papa y cítricos al mercado chileno. 
Además, México podría permitir que la kiwicha y la quinua peruanas ingresen a su territorio libremente y, por último, se concretaría la apertura del mercado estadounidense para la palta Hass, lo que actualmente se encuentra en su recta final, dijo a la agencia Andina. 
Recordó que desde 1995 el Senasa ha gestionado el ingreso de 75 productos vegetales peruanos, logrando obtener la mayor cantidad de ingresos en los años 2001 (11 productos), 2004 (diez productos) y 2006 (14 productos). 
Entre los vegetales con libre acceso están los cítricos a Estados Unidos (tratamiento frío), Europa, Canadá, Venezuela, Ecuador, Colombia, Panamá y Costa Rica; así como la papa a Brasil y Bolivia; y, la kiwicha a Bolivia. 
Otro producto que ha conseguido importantes aperturas es la uva a Estados Unidos, Taiwán, México, y con tratamiento de frío o fumigación a Costa Rica, Guatemala, Europa, Canadá, Panamá, Hong Kong, Malasia, India. 
El Senasa está gestionando la apertura de nuevos mercados para 75 productos vegetales nacionales en las zonas de Asia, Europa, Estados Unidos y América Latina, puntualizó. 
Por ejemplo, se tiene en cartera avanzar en el ingreso de cítricos a Japón, China, México, Chile, India, República de Corea, Taiwán y Nueva Zelanda; además de la palta a China, México, Japón, Australia y Estados Unidos. 
Asimismo, está pendiente el ingreso de mango a Taiwán, Japón, Corea, los espárragos a Nueva Zelanda, y hortalizas frescas (cebollón, lechuga, rucola, albahaca, pepino ensalada, pimiento morrón) a Chile.Temas similares: Artículo: Empresarios peruanos promoverán consumo de pisco en mercados de Asia Artículo: Programa Región Exportadora facilitará acceso a nuevos mercados a productos del norte del país Artículo: Tres productos buscan mejor acceso a EE.UU. Artículo: Alemania y EEUU se consolidan como los principales mercados para productos alternativos peruanos Senasa planea abrir mercados internacionales para 15 productos peruanos este año

----------

